# WW2 N3-S-A1 Design Coastal Cargo Ships



## Spartan69 (May 24, 2010)

Hi Guys,
interesting site. Can any of you direct me to any pics of the above design? 

My particular interest is in the Anthony Enright delivered to Britain in July 1943, sold privately 1950 and scrapped 1964. She was built by Walter Butler Shipbuilders in Superior, Wisconsin, USA.

Any info on her would be great. My mother's partner sailed on her in WW2. His name is Nick Rumble from Hull.

Thanks


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning,details of the vessel can be found in Sawyer&Mitchells book From America to United States Part 4,dont have picture,but if you need the details let me know and ill get them to you.Ted


----------



## riversea (Jul 19, 2007)

Is he related to the Nick Rumble who was chief foreman with one of the Hull stevedores in the 1970's? A well known name on the docks!


----------



## Spartan69 (May 24, 2010)

riversea said:


> Is he related to the Nick Rumble who was chief foreman with one of the Hull stevedores in the 1970's? A well known name on the docks!


He is indeed the very same man.


----------



## Spartan69 (May 24, 2010)

Three ships of the N3-S-A1 Class John W Arey, Moses Gay and Unknown.

Built by Walter Butler Shipbuilders
1 John W. Arey N3-S-A1 399 Dec-42 To Britain, sold private 1951, sank 1971
2 Rodney Baxter N3-S-A1 400 May-43 To Britain, sold private 1951, wrecked 1958 but repaired, sank 1972 but raised and repaired, hit by rocket fire and lost in the Mekong River 1974
3 Richard Bearse N3-S-A1 401 May-43 To Britain, sold private 1949, scrapped 1961
4 William Brewster N3-S-A1 402 May-43 To Britain, in collision and sank in the St. Clair River 1943 but raised and repaired, sold private 1949, scrapped 1967
5 William Bursley N3-S-A1 403 May-43 To Britain, mined in the North Sea 1945 but repaired, sold private 1949, in collision and beached 1954 but repaired, wrecked and abandoned 1964
6 Ashman J. Clough N3-S-A1 404 May-43 To Britain, torpedoed and lost in the English Channel 1944
7 Calvin Coggin N3-S-A1 405 Jun-43 To Britain, sold private 1949, wrecked and scrapped 1962
8 Jesse G. Cotting N3-S-A1 406 Jun-43 To Britain, sold private 1949, scrapped
9 Josiah P. Cressey N3-S-A1 407 Jun-43 To Britain, sold private 1947, sunk by gunfire in the Yangtze River 1949
10 Tully Crosby N3-S-A1 408 Jun-43 To Britain, sold private 1949, burnt and sank 1965
11 Elkanah Crowell N3-S-A1 409 Jun-43 To Britain, sold private 1951 as Inchulva, scrapped
12 Justin Doane N3-S-A1 410 Jun-43 To Britain, sold private 1947, sunk by gunfire near Chienchow 1950
13 Asa Eldridge N3-S-A1 411 Jul-43 To Britain, sold private 1951, scrapped
14 Anthony Enright N3-S-A1 412 Jul-43 To Britain, sold private 1950, scrapped 1964
15 Watson Ferris N3-S-A1 413 Jul-43 To Britain, wrecked and scrapped 1950
16 Bailey Foster N3-S-A1 414 Jul-43 To Britain, sold private 1949, scrapped 1971
17 Gurden Gates N3-S-A1 415 Jul-43 To Britain, sold private 1949, burnt and abandoned 1967
18 Moses Gay N3-S-A1 416 Jul-43 To Britain, sold private 1951, wrecked and scrapped 1959


----------



## Spartan69 (May 24, 2010)

Found list of same ships but it shows previous list has a mistake. The Elkanah Crowell seems to have lived on but as Zhan Dou 77 pictured in Shandhai in 1983, she was then renamed He Ping 77.

List of ships from Walter Butler Yard with all changes of names.


[12.07.1942] JOHN W. AREY = BIDA = BASRA = PLEIAS = ATLANTIC CONTRACTOR = TIMBER COAST
[26.07.1942] RODNEY BAXTER = ANGUSLAKE = DOGYE = HAY AN
[07.09.1942] RICHARD BEARSE = FIDRA = JAG BINDU = LILY
[17.09.1942] WILLIAM BREWSTER = ORSA = RAMA-KRISHNA = APJ ARUNA = RAY MAYABUNDAR
[09.08.1942] WILLIAM BURSLEY = DAMARA = PIETRO CANALE = LAKE CHARLES = RIMANDI MIBAJU
[17.08.1942] ASHMUN J. CLOUGH
[27.09.1942] CALVIN COGGIN = BELTOY = CAPTAIN ANDREW = CAPTAIN ANDREAS = MEROPI = THEOPHANIA = CUBA
[08.10.1942] JESSE G. COTTING = TROSTAN = VALIANT = HWASUN
[15.12.1942] JOSIAH P. CRESSEY = TENG 1403 = CHENG HUO = HO PING 14
[11.11.1942] TULLY CROSBY = ALEXANDER T. = SPIND = HEILO = CAPETAN VASSILIS = CHRISTINA = CAPETAN VASSILIS
[04.11.1942] ELKANAH CROWELL = INCHULVA = HANSFORD = HO PING 77 = ZHAN DOU 77 = HE PING 77
[11.11.1942] JUSTIN DOANE = TENG 1404 = TING CHU
[09.05.1943] ASA ELDRIDGE = INCHISLAY = CEYLON = SANG BALIM = SANG PERKASA
[07.12.1942] ANTHONY ENRIGHT = BROWNS BAY = BALLYHOLME BAY = ESTERO
[09.05.1943] WATSON FERRIS
[09.05.1943] BAILEY FOSTER = LARCHLAND = ALMORA = NATIVIDAD
[09.05.1943] GURDEN GATES = BALTIC QUEEN = CESARE CARSINI = ARNO = IRIDA = O. KALOS SAMARITIS = THREE STARS
[09.05.1943] MOSES GAY = ESKRIDGE = BENCAS = HELENA = HEANGURA


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

You might try this site:

http://drawings.usmaritimecommission.de/drawings_n_types.htm


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Here's another source:
http://www.usmaritimecommission.de/query.php?abfrage2=N3-S-A1&typeofquery=Pictures


----------



## Spartan69 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks Klaatu, Ted.

Typical isn't it? l want HULL 412 for the Anthony Enright and get 411 and 413. Still a great set though.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Spartan,Anthony Enright Yard # 14.USMC #412.Dim 250.6x41.3x18.4 with T3Cy 19",32"&56"-36" by Prescott Co Mich.
6/43 MoWT(Witherington&Everett mgrs)
1950 Sold to Irish Bay Lines(Henry P Lenaghan&son)Belfast Re Browns Bay
1952 same owners Re Ballyholme Bay
1953 Sold to Sumoc Ltd Panama Re Estero
1954 Sold to Navebras S.A.Comercio de Petroleo R.de Jan
1955 sold to Transmaritimma Comercial S.A. Stricken Brazil Reg 1965 DLR 1975. Ted


----------



## Spartan69 (May 24, 2010)

ted nutt said:


> Spartan,Anthony Enright Yard # 14.USMC #412.Dim 250.6x41.3x18.4 with T3Cy 19",32"&56"-36" by Prescott Co Mich.
> 6/43 MoWT(Witherington&Everett mgrs)
> 1950 Sold to Irish Bay Lines(Henry P Lenaghan&son)Belfast Re Browns Bay
> 1952 same owners Re Ballyholme Bay
> ...


Thanks Ted


----------

